# Connect to samba from windows



## me7 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm running samba on freebsd and trying to connect to it from windows server.

On the samba server I set up a [test] share

When I try to connect to it from windows:


```
net use t: \\192.168.198.140\test /user:Donald foobar
```

I get the error:


```
System error 67 has occured.
```

The network name cannot be found.

What could be going wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2010)

Try browsing to the share. Just click on Start, Run... and enter \\192.168.198.140

Also check the various samba logging. 

If possible also post your smb.conf.


----------



## me7 (Sep 10, 2010)

Browsing for it gave me the error \\IP No network provider accepted the given network path.

My smb.conf file is:


```
[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP

encrypt passwords= yes

win support = yes

[test]
comment = For testing only
path = /export/tmp
read only = no
```


I used the example in using samba 3rd edition.. 

I was able to connect to the share from the the samba server itself without a problem.. anonymously and with an account

the log.smbd only shows errors from earlier when i connected to it locally.. and its things that I don't think matter right now like:

Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 (i didn't set up cups.. don't know why its connecting to it.. i guess i have to disable it in smb?)

thats pretty much it.

In Windows 2003 I pointed the wins server ip to the samba server since its handling it..
I enabled NetBIOS over TCP/IP.. not that this should make a difference right now?

Im lost


----------



## me7 (Sep 10, 2010)

I did nslookup 192.168.198.140 - and this is my output (I'm running both windows 2003 and samba server(freebsd) as vm's)


```
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.198.2: Non-existent domain
Server:  UnKnown
Address:  192.168.198.2

*** UnKnown can't find 192.168.198.140: Non-existent domain
```


----------

